# My story



## Mud Masters (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm 46, got into this pile @ 21. Textured ceilings and sanded 6 days a week for year and 1/2. $2 a board combined. Guy that got me in the pile quit after making $450 a piece in 2 days so I started helping one of the best finishers in the area. Learned enough in 2 years ( could get around on stilts and texture, sand, that was it ) to go it alone. Boy was i sadly mistaken. Ben self-employed pretty much 20 of the past 25 years. I turned out some piles when I started finishing on my own. I have been on residential most some com. It's been good here ( downstate Illinois ), just gotta throw some pride in with the mud and they come a running. Good hanger but sub out most of it. Working with finisher that gave me the chance again. He is 62 and still gets around good for his age. I should say great he still can bury two dudes wiping tape. Getting in some time running tube with him. Looking forward to spreading ways to make $ faster!! This forum is a hoot. I wish I could send some pictures of my sheep after the trim. No dreams here just smooth walls. Now that is a big pile!!!! Oh yeah how many GOOD pool players we got out there? Oh Canada


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mud Masters said:


> I'm 46, got into this pile @ 21. Textured ceilings and sanded 6 days a week for year and 1/2. $2 a board combined. Guy that got me in the pile quit after making $450 a piece in 2 days so I started helping one of the best finishers in the area. Learned enough in 2 years ( could get around on stilts and texture, sand, that was it ) to go it alone. Boy was i sadly mistaken. Ben self-employed pretty much 20 of the past 25 years. I turned out some piles when I started finishing on my own. I have been on residential most some com. It's been good here ( downstate Illinois ), just gotta throw some pride in with the mud and they come a running. Good hanger but sub out most of it. Working with finisher that gave me the chance again. He is 62 and still gets around good for his age. I should say great he still can bury two dudes wiping tape. Getting in some time running tube with him. Looking forward to spreading ways to make $ faster!! This forum is a hoot. I wish I could send some pictures of my sheep after the trim. No dreams here just smooth walls. Now that is a big pile!!!! Oh yeah how many GOOD pool players we got out there? Oh Canada


SHEEP PICS !!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Welcome Mud Masters !:thumbsup: Unfortunately we're not ALL as smart as some guys here sound.:blink:

Oh ! BTW !


----------



## Mud Masters (Mar 1, 2013)

mudslingr said:


> Welcome Mud Masters !:thumbsup: Unfortunately we're not ALL as smart as some guys here sound.:blink:
> 
> Oh ! BTW !


Cool trophies, bar table 8 ball ?


----------



## Mud Masters (Mar 1, 2013)

mudslingr said:


> Welcome Mud Masters !:thumbsup: Unfortunately we're not ALL as smart as some guys here sound.:blink:
> 
> Oh ! BTW !


What leagues ?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Been playing in a league with the same teammates for 10 years now. Eight ball. BCA league rules. And VNEA for a couple years. Before that I played in the CPA for a couple years in Southern Ontario. Managed to win Vegas trips 4 times so far. You won't see me playing on ESPN, yet ! And it's my only night out every week. I love pool !


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Welcome Mud Masters !:thumbsup: Unfortunately we're not ALL as smart as some guys here sound.:blink:
> 
> Oh ! BTW !


Damn mudslingr! Professional


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Hahaha Not quite harvv ! A long way to go ! But I'll give anyone a good run.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Mud Masters......you said sheep......what sheep? :w00t:


----------



## Mud Masters (Mar 1, 2013)

mudslingr said:


> Been playing in a league with the same teammates for 10 years now. Eight ball. BCA league rules. And VNEA for a couple years. Before that I played in the CPA for a couple years in Southern Ontario. Managed to win Vegas trips 4 times so far. You won't see me playing on ESPN, yet ! And it's my only night out every week. I love pool !


I've played pool every week for around 30 years. APA , BCA , but VNEA mostly for the last 10. Been to Vegas 7 times in that span. The Canadiens are always well represented out there. I'm like u, pool has been a great way to let loose and I love competing. What cue or cues you playing with? Got a bunch of trophies in boxes, gonna put them out when the basement gets finished. Anybody know a good finisher?


----------



## Mud Masters (Mar 1, 2013)

Kiwiman said:


> Welcome Mud Masters......you said sheep......what sheep? :w00t:


That was a metaphor. My wife didn't think it was funny.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mud Masters said:


> That was a metaphor. My wife didn't think it was funny.


How about pictures of your wife then:thumbup:

Not the sheep pics some of us were looking forward to, but it will half to do:yes::jester:

I bet your wife hates me now:whistling2:


----------



## Mud Masters (Mar 1, 2013)

2buckcanuck said:


> How about pictures of your wife then:thumbup:
> 
> Not the sheep pics some of us were looking forward to, but it will half to do:yes::jester:
> 
> I bet your wife hates me now:whistling2:


No she is just modest


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

mudslingr said:


> Been playing in a league with the same teammates for 10 years now. Eight ball. BCA league rules. And VNEA for a couple years. Before that I played in the CPA for a couple years in Southern Ontario. Managed to win Vegas trips 4 times so far. You won't see me playing on ESPN, yet ! And it's my only night out every week. I love pool !


Thats pretty cool mudslinger. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Thats pretty cool mudslinger. :thumbsup:


 Now we know why he's so damn good with that mud tube!!!:yes:


----------

